# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  सेक्स के बाद आलिंगन क्यों देता है सुखद अहसास

## xman

*संभोग से अधिक आलिंगन को महत्*व देने लगे हैं लोग। 
सेक्सुअल संतुष्टि के लिए जरूरी होता है आलिंगन। 
सेक्स के बाद तकरीबन 15 मिनट तक आलिंगन लाभदायक है। 
आलिंगन प्रतिरक्षा हमारी प्रणाली को भी बढ़ावा देता है।
*

----------


## xman

*​*आलिंग्*न प्रेम का परिचायक है। हालांकि कई लोग इसे महत्*ता नहीं देते। उनका मानना होता है कि संभोग तुलनात्*मक रूप से अधिक आनंददायक होता है। लेकिन, इस सोच में व्*यापक स्*तर पर बदलाव की आहट को महसूस किया जा सकता है। हाल ही में हुए एक सर्वेक्षण के मुताबिक लोग अब संभोग से अधिक चुंबन और आलिंगन को महत्*व देने और पसंद करने लगे हैं। और हो भी क्यों ना, आलिंगन करने के कई सारे स्वास्थ्य लाभ जो हैं। तो चलिये जानें कि भला क्यों सेक्स के बाद आलिंगन आपको सुखद अहसास देता है और इसके स्वास्थ्य लाभ क्या हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*आलिंगन है पहली पसंद*एक सर्वे के अनुसार 50 प्रतिशत से अधिक लोगों मानते हैं कि वे सहवास की बजाय चुंबन और आलिंगन को ज्यादा तवज्जो देते हैं। 'एक्सप्रेस डॉट को डॉट यूके" नामक वेबसाइट के मुताबिक इस सर्वेक्षण में दावा किया गया है कि एक सफल संबंध में हमेशा प्रतिबद्धता, सहचर्य और हंसी-मजाक के बाद यौन संबंधों की बारी आती है। साथ ही पता चला कि अपने पार्टनर के साथ यौन संबंध बनाने के बाद सीधा बिस्तर से उठ जाना या सो जाना, हेल्दी सेक्स रिलेशनशिप के लिहाज से अच्छा नहीं है। सेक्स के बाद साथी के साथ प्रेम और स्नेह का व्यवहार रिश्ते को और भी मजबूत बनाता है। और इसमें आलिंगन अर्थात कडल अहम भूमिका निभाता है। सेक्स के बाद पार्टनर को प्यार से गले लगाना, प्यार भरी बातें करने आदि से ना सिर्फ सेक्शुअल सैटिश्फैक्शन मिलता है बल्कि अपके अपने पार्टनर के साथ जुड़ाव और प्रेम बढता है और रिश्ता मजबूत होता है।

----------


## xman

यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ टोरंटो की शोधकर्ता एमी म्यूज़ के अनुसार वे दंपती जिन्हें अंतरंग संपर्क बनाने में दिक्कतें हो रही हों उनके लिए सेक्स के बाद का बॉन्डिंग टाइम बहुत जरुरी हो जाता है। म्यूज़ के मुताबिक, पार्टनर को प्यार से गले लगाने और किस करने से दोनों के बीच अपनापन बढ़ता है। एक ऑनलाइन सर्वे के परिणामों से ज्ञात हुआ कि जो दंपती सेक्स के बाद तकरीबन 15 मिनट तक एक दूसरे के साथ प्यार भरा व्यवहार (आलिंगन) करते हैं, वे अपने रिश्ते और सेक्स लाइफ दोनों में ज्यादा संतुष्ट होते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*आलिंगन के स्वास्थ्य लाभ*डेली मेल के मुताबिक साथी के साथ आलिंगन करने पर रक्त में एक ऑक्सीटोसिन नामक हार्मोन का स्राव होता है। इससे उच्च रक्तचाप में कमी आती है, तनाव और बेचैनी कम होती है और स्मरण शक्ति भी बेहतर होती है। विएना विश्वविद्यालय के शोध के अनुसार आपको किसी को गले लगाते समय सावधानी भी बरतनी चाहिए। आप उसी को गले लगाएं, जिसे बहुत अच्छी तरह जानते हैं, वरना इसका उलट प्रभाव भी हो सकता है। गौरतलब है कि ऑक्सीटोसिन को माता-पिता, बच्चे और दम्पतियों के बीच आपसी प्यार बढ़ाने के लिए प्रमुख कारक माना जाता है। वहीं सक्रिय सम्बंध में रह रहे दो साथियों के बीच ऑक्सीटोसिन का स्तर अधिक पाया जाता है। आलिंगन प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली को भी बढ़ावा देता है तथा इससे दर्द से भी राहत मिलती है।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

यह सूत्र भ्रम और संशय की स्थिति पैदा कर रहा है, क्योंकि इस बात को बिल्कुल स्पष्ट नहीं किया गया है कि सेक्स के बाद आलिंगन वस्त्र पहन कर करना है या निर्वस्त्र ही करना है?

----------


## MahaThug

एक किस्सा मुझे भी सुनने को मिला जब हम नाई के समक्ष सर झुका कर बैठे थे । एक बंदे को नाई ने सलाह दी थी 'कामक्रिया' के बाद अपनी पत्नी से प्रेमालाप करना चाहिए । ईससे आपसी प्रेमभाव बढता है । तो वह बोला, 'लेकिन उसका फोन में नेटवर्क का बहुत प्रोब्लेम है । कभी भी फोन लगता नहीं ।'

----------


## Rajat Vynar

ये तो आपने सुपरहिट जोक सुना दिया.. हा-हा-हा..

----------


## Rajat Vynar

दूसरी महत्वपूर्ण बात यह है कि सेक्स के उपरान्त १५ मिनट के आलिंगन के बाद पुरुष साथी अगले राउण्ड के लिए तैयार हो जाएगा और यदि अगले राउण्ड के लिए महिला साथी तैयार न हो तो फिर या तो 'पैर घोंटकर' हाथ-पैर जोड़कर महिला साथी को तैयार किया जाए या फिर बल प्रयोग किया जाए। बिलियन डॉलर क्वेश्चन यह है कि अगर बल प्रयोग के कारण दूसरे राउण्ड के लिए रेप केस लगा तो मुकदमे का खर्चा कौन वहन करेगा?

----------

